# Mechanische Tastaturen - lohnen sich mechanische Keyboards für Gamer?



## AntonioFunes (17. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mechanische Tastaturen - lohnen sich mechanische Keyboards für Gamer?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mechanische Tastaturen - lohnen sich mechanische Keyboards für Gamer?


----------



## Neawoulf (17. August 2013)

Bisher habe ich immer mechanische Tastaturen gehabt, bis auf meine letzte. "Warum so viel Geld ausgeben?" hab ich mich gefragt. "Warum nicht einfach eine günstige Tastatur nehmen?"
Naja, die aktuelle Tastatur ist jetzt nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber die mechanischen fühlen sich einfach wesentlich hochwertiger an. Die sind zwar auch ne Ecke lauter, aber das stört mich nicht besonders. Für die nächste Tastatur werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder ein bisschen mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## StormtrooperPCGH (17. August 2013)

Also mich haben die mechanischen Tastaturen auch überzeugt. Bin von einer Logitech G11 auf die G710+ umgestiegen. Habe sie glücklicherweise für 40€ erstanden, also spielte der Preis kaum eine Rolle. Am Anfang merkt man keinen zu großen Unterschied, aber nach ein, zwei Wochen habe ich meine alte Tastatur mal ausprobiert und konnte den Unterschied richtig spüren. Die Mechanische fühlt sich sehr viel genauer, bequemer und besser an.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. August 2013)

Meine G11 wird so lange schufften bis sie nicht mehr kann! 
Beste Tastatur die ich bisjetzt hatte... die alte G15 wäre sogar noch besser gewesen aber die war damals einfach zu teuer.

Trotzdem sollte man mechanische Tastaturen im Auge behalten falls man eine Neuanschaffung in Betracht zieht.


----------



## Monalye (17. August 2013)

ich habe die G15, die zweite Edition mit nur noch 6 G-Tasten und oranger Beleuchtung, ist das eine mechanische Tastatur? Ich hab's gegoogelt, find das aber nirgends

Reizen würde mich ein Razer Keyboard, ich hab die Razer-Naga die einfach nur genial ist... aber ich bin so ein Gewohnheitstier, hab mich total an die G15 gewöhnt, hoffentlich "lebt" sie ewig



Spoiler



Die beste Tastatur, die ich jemals hatte, vor allem wegen der vielen Makros die man runterladen und selbst einstellen kann. Ich hab für fast jedes Game, das ich habe, ein Makro von Logitech gefunden, einfach großartig.


----------



## doomkeeper (17. August 2013)

@ Monalye

G15 erste Edition find ich besser und bulliger als die zweite (deine) optimierte Fassung.
Wenn man sich an so ein Monster Teil gewöhnt möchte man kleinere Tastaturen gar nicht anschauen 

Echt schade dass sie nicht mehr gebaut werden 
Und nein G11 / G15 sind keine mechanische Tastaturen 

G11 / G15 sind wirklich die wohl besten Tastaturen von Logitech die sie jemals gebaut haben.


----------



## Monalye (17. August 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Monalye
> 
> G15 erste Edition find ich besser und bulliger als die zweite (deine) optimierte Fassung.
> Wenn man sich an so ein Monster Teil gewöhnt möchte man kleinere Tastaturen gar nicht anschauen
> ...



danke für die Info


----------



## Theojin (17. August 2013)

Ich halte nichts davon, für mechanische Tastaturen mehr Geld auszugeben. Ich persönlich verwende eine Tastatur keine 10 Jahre, als das Verschleißgrenzen von Tasten da jemals eine Rolle spielen würden.

Für mich ist das nichts weiter als Augenwischerei, um besser betuchten Leuten teuere Tastaturen andrehen zu können.

Es gibt Spieler, die haben früher CS mit einer 5 Mark Maus und einer 10 Mark Tastatur gespielt, und andere, deren Equip 10-20 Mal so teuer war. Auf die Leistung und das individuelle Können hat sowas eh keinen wirklichen Einfluß.

Ich hab derzeit ne G600 Maus, und eine MS Sidewinder X4, letztere in erster Linie, weil ich einfach eine voll beleuchtete Tastatur brauche.


----------



## Zurael (17. August 2013)

Razer Black Widow Ultimate gehabt ca. ein Jahr. War schon ganz in Ordnung. Heut die G710+ gekauft und bin mehr als zufrieden. Logitech hat einen guten Job damit gemacht. Ist bei weitem nicht so laut wie die Widow


----------



## mwloki (17. August 2013)

bin vor kurzem von meiner g15 auf die Razer Black Widow umgestiegen. So schön die g15 mit ihrem Display und den Extratasten auch war, die Razer hat ein fantastisches Tippgefühl. Die Umgewöhnung hat etwas gedauert, bin nun aber sehr zufrieden. Wer die Möglichkeit hat (über Freunde zB.) sollte eine mechanische unbedingt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## babajager (18. August 2013)

steelseries 6GV2 nie mehr was anderes.


----------



## belakor602 (18. August 2013)

Ich hatte mal eine mechanische Tastatur aus der Zeit wo es nur solche gab, so ein Uralt ding in weiß (mittlerweile eher braun/gelb  ). Nie wieder sag ich euch. Das ding war so laut ich dachte Ragnarök ist hier, nie wieder leg ich mir eine mechanische Tastatur an. Dass sie einen Aufpreis verlangen ist ja noch die Höhe.


----------



## Atuan (18. August 2013)

Im Endeffekt muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe für mich persönlich aber festgestellt, dass es mir vollkommen schnuppe ist. Hab derzeit ne G15 Refresh auf dem Tisch stehen. Auf Makrotasten möchte ich nie wieder verzichten. Nicht für Spiele, da benutze ich die kaum. Aber zum Arbeiten sind die göttlich, wenn man Abläufe hat, die wirklich immer identisch sind. Spart ne Menge Zeit.

Was ich immer besonders lustig finde, wenn ich mir das hunderte Euro teure, "ultra-präzise" und unverzichtbare "Pro-Gaming"-Gelump anschaue, ist ein Blick auf die koreanischen Starcraft-Ligen. Da stehen 10 Euro teure Tastaturen auf den Tischen, aus denen einfach die Windows-Taste herausgebrochen wurde. Und was die Maus nennen, findet man heutzutage überhaupt nicht mehr in den Läden. Nichts mit an die Hand anpassbare Größe und Gewichte zum ausbalancieren... Muss Theojin da also Recht geben. Das ist zum Großteil Augenwischerei, um teurere Tastaturen zu verkaufen. Bringen tut das dem Gros der Spieler nichts.


----------



## Kaisan (18. August 2013)

Nutze und liebe seit geraumer Zeit meine SteelSeries 6GV2 und möchte sie nicht mehr missen - zwar war zunächst doch eine gewisse Eingewöhnungszeit vonnöten, doch lohnt sich die Umstellung auf mechanische Tastaturen meiner Meinung nach allemal.


----------



## Cpt-Buzz (18. August 2013)

Ich habe schon seit ca 15 Jahren ein und dieselbe Tastatur. Eine einfache mechanische Tastatur von Cherry mit Standardlayout und ohne Makro- oder Sondertasten. Habe damals ca. 10-15 € dafür bezahlt. Diese Tastatur hat mich schon auf zahlreiche LAN-Partys begleitet und hat noch nie eine Ausfallerscheinung gezeigt. Sollte diese Tastatur einmal kaputt gehen, wird die neue wieder eine mechanische werden. Wird zwar dann ein bischen mehr kosten, aber ich kann mich mit dem "weichen" Tastgefühl der Rubberdome-Tastaturen nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Sirius89 (18. August 2013)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren nen Zowie Celeritas Mechanical Keyboard gekauft und werde wohl nie wieder zu rubberdome keyboards zurückgehen (fühlt sich einfach schwammig an mittlerweile).Wer einmal auf ner mechanischen getippt und gezockt hat wird wohl das gleiche sagen.Es fühlt sich einfach so viel besser und wertiger an.Man fliegt geradezu über die Tasten da man sie nichtmal ganz reindrücken muss damit sie reagieren.Zudem find ich das Klackern von mechanical keyboards einfach Klasse.


----------



## Corsa500 (18. August 2013)

Nutze momentan auch eine Razer Black Widow Ultimate (allerdings noch die alte, blaue Version) und würde sie nicht aufgrund einiger dummer Missgeschickte meinerseits diverse Funktionsdefizite aufweisen, würde ich niemals in Betracht ziehen mir eine Tastatur zuzulegen - zumindest für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre nicht.
So werde ich wohl bald (eventuell zur Weihnachtszeit) auf eine neuere Version umsteigen; die Qualität und die einfach nur genial guten Tasten (plus speziell bei Razer das extrem edle Design) rechtfertigen in meinen Augen den doch extrem hohen Preis von 139 Euro voll und ganz.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (18. August 2013)

Tastaturen sind keine spielgeräte. Ich benutze ein Gamepad für die linke Hand, wo die Tasten ergonomisch angeordnet sind und haptisch unterscheidbar sind. Ob da nun ne Feder oder ein Gummi drinnen steckt ist völlig Banane.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. August 2013)

Nutze ebenfalls die SteelSeries 6Gv2 und kann mich da den vorherigen Kommentaren bezüglich dieser Tastatur nur anschließen. Für mein Empfinden besitzt diese Tastatur bzw. die Tasten genau den richtigen Widerstand.

Wenn man nach einer kompakten Tastatur sucht die nicht besonders viel Platz einnimmt, macht man wenn man diese wählt, sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## Dominic134679 (18. August 2013)

Nutze jetzt seit einigem Monaten die Logitech G710+ und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich schreibe leichter, schneller, spiele schneller und vor allem fühlt sie sich einfach hochwertig an. Dass einige sich an der etwaigen Lautstärke stören, kann ich verstehen. Lauter sind die schon, die mechanischen Tastaturen. Man muss eben Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## DnBx3 (10. Oktober 2013)

Besitze selbst eine Mechanische Tastatur, die Razer Blackwidow und bin mit dieser top zufrieden! Würde sie auf jeden fall nicht mehr gegen eine mit Gumminoppen eintauschen wollen, da erstens die Lebensdauer enorm hoch ist und man generell angenehmer mit schreiben kann. Zum Thema Lautstärke gibt es da allerdings noch große unterschiede, die in den Switches liegen. Wem seine Tastatur zu laut ist sollte sich einfach nach anderen umschauen. 
Habe hier btw noch eine Top 3 von Mechanischen Tastaturen gefunden


----------



## Trixl1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde meine mechanische Tastatur nie eintauschen. Ich habe eine alte IBM Tastatur von 1990 die bis heute einwandfrei arbeitet und sich sehr gut anfühlt und bestens funktioniert.


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2013)

Theojin schrieb:


> Ich halte nichts davon, für mechanische Tastaturen mehr Geld auszugeben. Ich persönlich verwende eine Tastatur keine 10 Jahre, als das Verschleißgrenzen von Tasten da jemals eine Rolle spielen würden.


Ich schon. Meine Cherry RS 6000 M ist bestimmt schon über 10 Jahre alt und funktioniert nach einer gründlichen Putzaktion immer noch tadellos. Das waren die besten 10 oder 20 Euro oder DM (kann ich mich beim besten Willen nicht mehr dran erinnern), die ich in Computer Hardware investiert habe. Das Ding scheint für die Ewigkeit gebaut zu sein. 



> Trotzdem wird es sicher viele unter euch geben, die lieber alle zwei bis drei Jahre 30 bis 60 Euro für eine "normale" Tastatur ausgeben wollen


Alle 2 bis 3 Jahre?
Was macht ihr mit euren Tastaturen?

Daß man als Redakteur einer Spielezeitschrift deutlich mehr tippt als ein Hobby PC Spieler und Forum Schreiber, ist klar - aber wieso sollte ein durchschnittlicher  PC Spieler alle 2-3 Jahre seine Tastatur wechseln?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß man als Redakteur einer Spielezeitschrift deutlich mehr tippt als ein Hobby PC Spieler und Forum Schreiber, ist klar - aber wieso sollte ein durchschnittlicher PC Spieler alle 2-3 Jahre seine Tastatur wechseln?



Also, bei mir hab ich das Gefühl, dass nach ca 3-4 Jahren die Tastatur schon was nachgibt ^^


----------



## Berserko (13. Juli 2016)

Nice


----------

